# The Fruit Request Thread



## Rose (Dec 2, 2017)

While fish and bugs are constantly generated and seashells are plentiful, fruit trees take hours and fertilizer is expensive! So seeing as every player has an unbalanced amount of each fruit available, I thought it'd be a good idea to start a thread where people can ask for certain fruits to fulfill villager requests, rather than creating individual threads.

This isn't intended to be a marketplace type thread, so when you offer to trade or sell fruit to someone, please be willing to set it at the lowest price the market box allows. 

If mods find this idea unnecessary or redundant, feel free to close thread. Thought it might be a good idea to propose, though!


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 2, 2017)

I never have trouble finding fruit in my neighbors' boxes. If you are, try adding more friends.


----------



## Rose (Dec 2, 2017)

tolisamarie said:


> I never have trouble finding fruit in my neighbors' boxes. If you are, try adding more friends.


I have many! I'll scroll and check for upwards of fifteen minutes, but by that point, it's a ridiculous amount of time to spend hunting for two oranges. Unless they let you see the entirety of somebody's market box without going to their camp later, this is a very tedious task.

This thread seems to highlight the same complaints.


----------



## tolisamarie (Dec 2, 2017)

I just pay attention and know which of my neighbors regularly sell the kinds of fruit I need.


----------



## dabbler (Dec 4, 2017)

I regularly sell 2 of each fruit for 200 bells.

player ID 3070 9561 461 // Dabbler


----------



## LunarMako (Dec 4, 2017)

The thread is a good idea, despite some of these comments. They have just gotten more lucky then you. I have lots of friends too. It's annoying to have to search though all your friends sometimes to find what you are looking for though. And I am honestly not going to remember who usually sells what. I don't get to actually interact with anyone on my friends list, they are all the same to me. Haha.  I have lots of friends and I sometimes find it hard to find oranges. And some people don't even put anything in their market boxes.


----------

